# Leave pass granted....LBG Saturday maybe Sunday17th December



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Woo-Hoo, got a leave pass for yak fishing Sunday morning. After all this talk about cod I am dead set going to fish deep water snags only......Depart around 6amish (maybe 7amish) from the peninsula on the western side and go straight to the snag that has been talked about lately, and the some of the surrounding areas.............keen to just cast while drifting and hunt only natvies......any other Canberran's keen to join me?


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Anyway you can do Saturday?

I can make both days but wont be solo in the yak till Sunday, either way ill be there but i was hoping it was Saturday as i think Victor can only do Saturday ( Or maybe he can do both? Speak up Victor! )...

See you on the h20 8)


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

paffoh said:


> Anyway you can do Saturday?
> 
> I can make both days but wont be solo in the yak till Sunday, either way ill be there but i was hoping it was Saturday as i think Victor can only do Saturday ( Or maybe he can do both? Speak up Victor! )...
> 
> See you on the h20 8)


Sorry....Sunday only Derek, I was hoping to get away with Sat, But Sunday it is.......


----------



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

Sorry ash, I can't make Sunday I'll be packing and heading up north to Forster.

Have a great morning and let us know how you go chasing the "cod" on Thursday (If we could stop you :lol: )

Victor


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Okay guys, but of a re-hash on this, Sunday has now been shut, Saturday is it (blame the wife, but it's good brownie points)........so Derek, hope you can still make it! Victor, keen now the day has changed?

Any other Canberra fisho's keen? your more than welcome!


----------



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

Saturday it is :!: on the water by 6am? or do we want an ealier start

Black Mountain Ramp

Victor


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

victor-victor said:


> Saturday it is :!: on the water by 6am? or do we want an ealier start
> 
> Black Mountain Ramp
> 
> Victor


I was thinking closer to 7am, although, am happy to get out at 6am, more time on the water. I know Derek was going to launch from yaralumla bay around 7ish, he can find us, but not sure if he can make Sat still.

Yeah boat ramp, same place where I met you last time.

troll for some reddies on the way to the dead tree snag, then troll and lure cast around the deep drop off's in search of natives etc!


----------



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

I can handle 7 am, I like my sleep sometimes. Same place but am happy to launch some where else. I'm flexiable I just like to fish.

Victor


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWeXjz5wAABJXgAASYIchIBAALu3foCAAcGMAAAAANU8U9TanqaYmo0waahCB7Tyvn3pXcoAjIG3A4t2l33avpnUq2MReKSRS6QTEC16Kfl89FoBkjF4mOto5e2MKEOgOl1CijOvkoO0XZjmt22ljg/RrJTTBy/i7kinChIcvHnzg


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Oooo Saturday now?

Will be around the snags @ BMP 7 - 730ish, save me some natives!

See you then, I may be solo or will have one of the women with me...


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Okay time to set this trip in concrete.........

Definatley Saturday monring, time, whenever your comfterble, I will be there around 7am from the BMP boat ramp (easy for me as i am north sider) and will head to the dead tree snag and around the Eastern side of BMP.......see you guys out on the water!

Ash


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2006)

So Sat 7am is it ?

I'll see how it goes I might be able to turn up if I get enough done at work tomorrow, I think at this stage I should be able to make it.

I'll throw my yak in from the carpark near the end of BMP on the eastern side at 7ish.

Cheers, Allan


----------



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

See you all BMP on Sat :lol:


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Damn damn damn! car is broken! I cannot drive anywhere! so yep, cannot make it tomorrow guys! sorry! I hope you all catch some nice natives though! looking forward to hearing the reports......unless the weather tunrs nasty!

Ash


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2006)

aleg75 said:


> Damn damn damn! car is broken! I cannot drive anywhere! so yep, cannot make it tomorrow guys! sorry! I hope you all catch some nice natives though! looking forward to hearing the reports......unless the weather tunrs nasty!
> 
> Ash


Geez what a bugger, are you southside? if so I can prolly pick you and your yak up on the way if your still keen.

Let me know.

Cheers, Allan


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Damn Ash, oh well...

Everyone else making it? Victor? Funda? Polar?

I will be solo but cruising around BMP by 7:45am at the latest.

Hope the weather is ok...


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2006)

Yep! I'll be there 7 ish 

Cheers, Allan


----------



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

me tooooooooooooooo

Victor


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Thanks for the offer Allan, but am north side and have to work on the logistics to get the car to the mechanics in the morning too!

For now I think a few beers are in order :roll:


----------

